# Fat Dog Won't Lose Weight!



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

my anatolian shepherd/pittbull mix is about 9 yrs old. before i got my other dog (about 3 1/2 yrs ago) he's started aging much faster.he's also become fater...im feeding him less food, and healthier food, but he hasn't lost weight. in the summer, i excercise him as much as i can, but he hasn't lost very much. im getting concerned about his health, because when a dog is obese, it tends not to live as long. this summer im going to try harder though....anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

you have a 9 yr old anatolian shepherd pittbull mix? so do I...did you get yours from the milo foundation?


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

yeah they were selling them on fourth street...long time ago.


----------



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

oh my gosh i think they're from the same litter! creepy.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm starting to think you guys are from the same litter.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

ha...funny curbside...hey dj, do you live in clifornia? i do.


----------



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

no, i live on Bainbridge Island in washington, we were visiting family in berkeley, and when we saw the pups, we had to get one!


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

never heard of it...anyway, suggestions anyone?


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Well you know the dieting industry is very rich from humans trying to lose weight. It's a tough battle, just stick to the basics, don't let your dog sleep right after eating, take it on long walks/jogs/runs before eating, and generally don't let it be lazy. Your probably going to be losing a lot of weight with your dog.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Along with exercise, another trick would be to make the dog work for its food, thus splitting up the portions and spreading them across the entire day. It is a proven dieting method that works for a lot of people, and some people are now doing it for their dogs.

Go out and get a kong, a buster cube, any kind of interactive toy you can find to hide the food in (more than one is better). Give the dog those "puzzle" toys throughout the day and make him work for it. You can also hide kibbles around the house and make him hunt for them. This will exercise the dog's mind as well as its body. >^_^<


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

thnx guys! cheetah, it just so happens that i have two knogs and a buster cube, now i have a use for them! all of you have actually given me helpful information, as soon as summer starts i cn get to work, instead of just sitting here pondering it! thanks again!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Buffy and dj360, I'm really interested in this relationship you guys have. It just so happened that you bought pups from the very same place in Berkeley...that's amazing. You guys wouldn't happen to know a world renowned shutz trainer in chicago, would you? Just thought I'd ask, because I really need to know how to teach my schnauzer bite work. And how you guys converse so seemlessly between posts, and only minutes apart...are you sure you guys aren't related? Wow, that would be an even better story than your dogs being related. I mean if you're going to tell a story, why not go all the way. I think you guys should explore this further.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

sry...i dont know anything about any place in chicago, thats all the way acroos country from me...and i have to say, i dont really know much about schnauzers eiter...heh heh.


----------

